# Killer Tiger Retic



## reticnation (Apr 25, 2007)

My male tagged me, luckly not a good tag.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 25, 2007)

He looks so nice, but a nasty bite


----------



## stary boy (Apr 25, 2007)

thats not very nice...did you smack him?


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 25, 2007)

"that's a bad snake!" -flicks ear- .... "wait a minute? where's its ear?"


----------



## Sammccarthy (Apr 25, 2007)

is he always that angry or just hungry.


----------



## jamesr (Apr 25, 2007)

haha nice snake and nice tag


----------



## reticnation (Apr 26, 2007)

He was hungry and i was replacing his water bowl. That was a shock to me. he is a big boy luckly i didnt take the entire hit.


----------



## nickamon (Apr 26, 2007)

Ouch! Do you get tagged often?


----------



## mimmy (Apr 26, 2007)

oohhhh that's nasty.. Hope that doesn't happen too often!


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn your lucky you didn't take the full hit.


----------



## cmclean (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope the bite wasn't too bad Shane... Least it didnt get you fully.


----------



## reticnation (Apr 26, 2007)

it was not bad at all. I have taken hits from Blood pythos worse than that.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Apr 27, 2007)

you just cured me of any intentions of get a big python..thanks:shock:


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

I hope soo. they are alot to handle. Bigger and meaner than scrubs/.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 30, 2007)

Just a flesh wound, you'll be right!! :lol: 
I'd love to see some pics of the pastel ball please!!


----------



## reticnation (May 1, 2007)

I


----------



## kelly (May 1, 2007)

hahaha! Ouch!


----------



## reticnation (May 1, 2007)

i will have more soon.


----------



## kelly (May 1, 2007)

Nothing makes people happier here than to see bloody bite pictures


----------



## cris (May 1, 2007)

haha nice one  nothing like some nice bite pics, not that much blood but i guess hes probably not even big enough to kill you (yet) :lol:


----------



## Rennie (May 8, 2007)

Nice retic, not a bad bite either :lol:


----------

